# 60th Anniversary of D-Day



## Caz (4 Apr 2004)

Do any of your units have plans for the 60th Anniversary of D-Day in June?

Specifically, Calgary area?

Cheers,

-R.


----------



## dano (4 Apr 2004)

They haven‘t told us yet. But I know something is going happen. I just feel that vibe from the officers.


----------



## alexk (5 Apr 2004)

In durham region all the cadet corps and squadrons are getting together for a huge parade.
Me personaly im going over to holland next september for the 60th of Op makrket garden.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (5 Apr 2004)

In toronto, most of the 32 brigade will be doing a freedom of the city march. 

and marching 13km from sunnybrook hospital to city hall in FFO


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Apr 2004)

Yeah, despite the fact that the 48th we‘re never part of D-Day, but were kicking Nazi butt all the way up Italy.  But no one really cares about all the time Canadians spent in the Scicillian and Italian campaigns prior to D-Day.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Apr 2004)

I hope my corp is, but I dont know. and I dont find it my place to go in and question them on their plans for running the corp. Ill know soon enough


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Apr 2004)

My corp will be participating in the march with 32 brigade. Actually the Major in charge of the GTA area said that all the army cadet corps in the GTA will be participating.


----------



## Ranger (7 Apr 2004)

that‘s cool...so my corps should be doing somehting as well...
yaya for 2799! lol anywayz...


----------

